# TT Water Feature In Boot!!!



## NickHealy85 (Sep 9, 2016)

So I opened the boot this morning to find the inside of the carpet was a bit wet and there was a little pool of water, no more than 1cm deep around the battery....not good!!!

Is there a common issue with the boot seal and if so, is this a job I could do myself or would it need to go to Audi??? Also, would it be the seal or something else???


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

No common issue with the boot lid seal.

Leaks on the drain tubes from the spoiler recess are more common and a good first thing to check.

Tube and outlet point arrowed.


----------



## NickHealy85 (Sep 9, 2016)

Ok good shout, can this be checked by sticking a long cable tie through or would you advice to take the trim off???


----------



## hot foot (Oct 7, 2016)

NickHealy85 said:


> Ok good shout, can this be checked by sticking a long cable tie through or would you advice to take the trim off???


If you raise the spoiler and put water down the two rubber drains it should reappear and flow down either side of the number plate with the boot closed.


----------



## NickHealy85 (Sep 9, 2016)

Great shout, cheers mate


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

Most likely the seal around the spoiler housing leaking. I had to remove mine and silicone it.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Put some paper towels along the back edge of the boot floor and then do the water test. 
Use a funnel or some other method to put water down the drain tubes only at first. If the tubes are correctly fitted at both ends then most water will come out by the number plate but any small leak will hopefully also indicate by wetting the paper.

If that test proves negative then try putting water in the spoiler recess to check the spoiler housing seal.

Given it has two 90deg bends, I'd be nervous of poking a cable tie down the tube.


----------



## NickHealy85 (Sep 9, 2016)

Just tried pouring water down it and both sides work but it looks like the seal is allowing water in so I'll get the silicone out later and fix it, thanks for the help.


----------



## NickHealy85 (Sep 9, 2016)

Just tried pouring water down it and both sides work but it looks like the seal is allowing water in so I'll get the silicone out later and fix it, thanks for the help.


----------

